# Outside Temp Stuck



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I read a thread on this here before. Drove my 2012 Eco thru it's first snow last night. Lots of snow stuck to and blocked entire grill. My outside air temp was stuck on 33 degrees F. I know for a fact the air temp changed as did my elevation but the temp continuously read 33. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think outside temp sensor (near the fog light, driver position) is still not dry or wrong. Let it be in next few days and check the temp again.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, it was wet and registered correctly when it dried. Wish it were better positioned so it wouldn't be so exposed to water.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone got any new news on this? Mine is doing this now, it gets stuck and won't update all day. If I start out in the morning at 56 it says 56 all day. Of course it doesn't do it all the time, just some days. And of course it does not do it when I take it to the dealer. I've had it there twice over this now but it works when they have it and thus they tell me "if it aint broke they can't fix it"


----------



## msa (May 29, 2011)

cruize01 - mine does the same thing - sometimes. Does not update all day, even when I'm on the freeway.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "position" needs to be down, low, close to the ground because GM engineers use its output as an "input" to tell the stability-control computer when to automatically turn "on" in anticipation of *icy* roads.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Anyone got any new news on this? Mine is doing this now, it gets stuck and won't update all day. If I start out in the morning at 56 it says 56 all day. Of course it doesn't do it all the time, just some days. And of course it does not do it when I take it to the dealer. I've had it there twice over this now but it works when they have it and thus they tell me "if it aint broke they can't fix it"


I did finally figure out whats going on with mine. Its the timer thing..... You have to drive at a certain speed for at least 5 minutes before it will do its first update, many days I never leave town and never hit that 5 minute mark of maintained speed, its hard to do with city driving. Thus my temp never updates. I understand that its not broke however I think GM needs to address this issue and re-write the program. Maybe if Stacy's reading this she can pass it along for us.


----------

